# SD-DVR Pixelation



## andyknas (Jan 5, 2005)

Have a SD-DVR and some channels are coming in with lots of pixelation. USA, CNBC and others have really bad reception. Many of the other channels come in fine. DirectTV sent me one of their new DVR's to "test" with and these channels come in fine. Is there some reason that the Tivo receiver would have problems with these channels? I've swapped cables, and the issue is apparent off both receivers. 

I like DirecTV, and like Tivo, but want a good picture. I am thinking of buying a unit off ebay, but would hate to still have the pixelation if it's something with the DTV service.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Probably the drive going bad. that or the multiswitch


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

My experience with drives going bad is audio stuttering, but I have heard of pixelization being a problem too. 

I'd pop a new drive in - good excuse to upgrade!


----------



## andyknas (Jan 5, 2005)

it's only certain channels that are pixelated. we can watch NBC, CBS, etc. and they are great. CNBC and USA are not. live is pixelated as well.

I thought it could be something with the signal from one of the LNB's, but the DTV DVR unit that i plugged in is able to pull up these same channels flawlessly using the same coax wire as the tivo unit.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

andyknas said:


> it's only certain channels that are pixelated. we can watch NBC, CBS, etc. and they are great. CNBC and USA are not. live is pixelated as well.
> 
> I thought it could be something with the signal from one of the LNB's, but the DTV DVR unit that i plugged in is able to pull up these same channels flawlessly using the same coax wire as the tivo unit.


I don't see why the hard drive would differentiate channels, but, really, there's no such thing as "live" when watching a DVR. Even with "live" you're watching a buffered image from the hard drive. That's why you are able to record a program that you have been watching for a half hour. It's all buffered to the hard drive and that's what you are watching with a couple of seconds delay.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Sounds more and more like a multi-switch problem. I had a problem like that with may old Aspen-Eagle non-powered multi-switch installed by Directv.


----------



## linrey (Aug 1, 2003)

sound is dropping out on those same channels too. pixelation, fuzzy images. just started today - looked fine yesterday. somethings up...

HR 10-250, SD video


----------



## andyknas (Jan 5, 2005)

i ordered up a new multi-switch. seems to be some signal issue as it's only some channels. just odd that it worked fine with DTV DVR unit.


----------



## chaz333 (Aug 31, 2008)

am pleased to find a site where someone else is experiencing same issues as me -- pixellation, sound dropouts, even the same channels being the primary ones where the problem occurs. andyknas, will you please post an update once you receive / install the multiswitch and let us know if it works?! thanks.


----------



## zoner88 (Aug 21, 2004)

I actually have this issue on my SD-40 (upgraded to 250GB 6.2). Except that I only get it on one satellite input, not both. Thinking it was the multiswitch, I swapped cables around and the same tuner had the same problem so it, to me, seems that my issue with with one of my tuners. Funny though, it doesn't happen on all of the channels, but mostly locals and some 200's. Unfortunately, I have to get it replaced with an R15  BUT, if the R15 does the same thing, I'll be VERY confused. I really want to keep my TiVo unit and just upgrade it to 6.4 so I can remote schedule - if that's even possible on a hacked unit ..


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

zoner88 said:


> I actually have this issue on my SD-40 (upgraded to 250GB 6.2). Except that I only get it on one satellite input, not both. Thinking it was the multiswitch, I swapped cables around and the same tuner had the same problem so it, to me, seems that my issue with with one of my tuners. Funny though, it doesn't happen on all of the channels, but mostly locals and some 200's. Unfortunately, I have to get it replaced with an R15  BUT, if the R15 does the same thing, I'll be VERY confused. I really want to keep my TiVo unit and just upgrade it to 6.4 so I can remote schedule - if that's even possible on a hacked unit ..


To get your tuner fixed
http://www.ccscorporation.net/dss.htm
Probably not possible on a hacked unit, the upgrade would erase the hacks and I do not know if they would work with 6.4a if reinstalled.


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

I used CCS Corp to get my tuner two issues resolved.
They did a fine job and the unit (Hughes SD-DVR40)
is working perfectly. Guess I should update my sig
cause the Hughes unit accidentally got updated to 
6.4a (I had forgotten to unplug the phone line after
an experiment with another drive).


----------



## andyknas (Jan 5, 2005)

swapped the multi-switch. still seeing some pixelation so it does seem to be a tuner issue.


----------

